# No giro on TV?



## Cathryn (8 May 2009)

Sorry if you guys have discussed this already but is the giro seriously not on terrestrial TV or freeview?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 May 2009)

eurosport? don't know if that's on freeview/freesat though.


----------



## marinyork (8 May 2009)

Just British Eurosport 1 AFAIK. Digiguide brings up no returns on any other channel .

Eurosport is on Terrestrial but not on Freeview. You'd need a cam card or something.


----------



## simongrant (8 May 2009)

im sure when i checked listings the other day even eurosport only have highlights,but i have been wrong before.....once lol

I will be watching it on www.steephill.tv


----------



## mondobongo (8 May 2009)

Eurosport are showing Giro from Saturday 14.45 til 16.30 with an hour of highlights at midnight.

No terrestrial coverage that I am aware of Cathryn as I have been looking as I move house next week from a cable area to a non cable area. Have been looking at the Eurosport player its 3.99 a month and linking my pc to my tv, as no way will I have Sky in the house.


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2009)

Is that all?? I could do £3.99 per month. Thanks - I'll look into it.


----------



## marinyork (9 May 2009)

Eurosport is on terrestrial on the TUTV package with the weird stuff they run on there thesedays. You're much better off with the eurosport player.


----------



## colcazal (9 May 2009)

Use this link for Eurosport TV listings. Loads of cycing on this weekend Magic!! http://www.mindthezap.tv/channels/274-today.html

Col


----------



## iLB (9 May 2009)

http://www.justin.tv/ferrari_dragon2/popout

try this


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2009)

Coolio - was watching via a link from cycling fans but it kept buffering and stuttering - justin tv is much better.......

Ta......


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (9 May 2009)

got no sound on my eurosport subscription (webstream) any one else have this problem?


----------



## Dave5N (9 May 2009)

simongrant said:


> im sure when i checked listings the other day even eurosport only have highlights,but i have been wrong before.....once lol
> 
> I will be watching it on www.steephill.tv



I got this:
*



Service Temporarily Unavailable

Click to expand...

*


> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later. Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.steephill.tv Port 80



Could only find it in Spanish on justin TV. ANyone know of an English language feed?


----------



## simongrant (10 May 2009)

Dave5N said:


> I got this:
> *
> 
> Could only find it in Spanish on justin TV. ANyone know of an English language feed?*


*

Dave,steephill say they are moving servers for todays stage due to demand so fingers crossed,and heres the english eurosport feed.
http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/audioplayer.html

Also dave if steephill is not good today this should be 
http://www.tvchannelsfree.com/watch/5539/Rai-Sport---Italy.html

Just mute the audio and listen to the eurosport audio

Hope this helps

Simon*


----------



## yello (10 May 2009)

simongrant said:


> Just mute the audio and listen to the eurosport audio



It's what I did yesterday. Not ideal but workable. The TV feed was unreliable, stopping and starting often but at least with the audio commentary I could keep up to date.


----------



## willhub (10 May 2009)

Is it on today? What time? I'll try watch it online or something.


----------



## Noodley (10 May 2009)

2.05pm I think. At least I hope that's when it starts as I have just sat down to watch it.

edit - oh bugger, I can't get any of the live feeds to work for me.

another edit - cyclingfans webpage reporting RAI video streams are either down or geo-blocked. Pants.


----------



## willhub (10 May 2009)

Gutted, I wanted to watch it on the Internet, I only get it on TV at home cause my parents have SKY.


----------



## Haitch (10 May 2009)

It's currenty steaming here on the Gazzetta dello Sport page. No sound and the images are about two minutes in front of the EuroSport commentary (which is aboslute shoite!)


----------



## Noodley (10 May 2009)

Just found it on http://www.justin.tv/siaki


----------



## Haitch (10 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Just found it on http://www.justin.tv/siaki




Picture quality is far beter on http://www.gazzetta.it/speciali/dirette/giro/


----------



## Noodley (10 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Picture quality is far beter on http://www.gazzetta.it/speciali/dirette/giro/



geo-blocked? I get a blank frame.


----------



## Haitch (10 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Picture quality is far beter on http://www.gazzetta.it/speciali/dirette/giro/




Not here in Hollnd, was watching in the office now on the laptop in the garden (had to instal FlashPlayer or some such).


----------



## yello (10 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Picture quality is far beter on http://www.gazzetta.it/speciali/dirette/giro/



Cheers Alan, works for me too. As does the Justin TV link which although has a choppy picture quality has at least got sync'ed sound!


----------



## Will1985 (10 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> geo-blocked? I get a blank frame.


Same here - I've been using the Rai site for the past 4 years without problems as it was always a reliable and stutter-free feed 

Currently watching on one of the cyclingfans links.


----------



## HeartAttack (10 May 2009)

No problem here on Eurosport


----------



## willhub (10 May 2009)

I'm using http://www.justin.tv/siaki, the other one does not seem to work for me.


----------



## simongrant (10 May 2009)

willhub said:


> I'm using http://www.justin.tv/siaki, the other one does not seem to work for me.



I used this one too,picture quality not the best but it was very very stable and in sync,can't complain for free


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (10 May 2009)

Just mute the audio and listen to the eurosport audio

Hope this helps

Simon[/quote]


where is eurosport audio? i have an online eurosport subscription but no sound!


----------



## simongrant (11 May 2009)

Priscilla Parsley said:


> Just mute the audio and listen to the eurosport audio
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Simon




where is eurosport audio? i have an online eurosport subscription but no sound![/quote]

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/audioplayer.html


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (11 May 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## willhub (11 May 2009)

Is the Eurosport subscription worth it? I am thinking of having a month of it. Can you have full screen?? And is quality decent?


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (11 May 2009)

we got the subscription, it's way better thamn the streaming off other sites, not full screen as far as i can see, we had some problems with the audio, but Elvis figured it out.


----------



## Will1985 (11 May 2009)

I'd rather listen to Cassani - is there an Italian version of that Eurosport player?


----------



## willhub (11 May 2009)

I dont think I'm going to bother now, dont think it is worth paying 34 quid a year or 4 quid a month for something that is so small I cant see it a meter away from the monitor.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2009)

Signed up for the player - goes full screen (it's an option in the player's control bar) and quality seemed ok to me. (My broadband is provided by BT, wireless connection from homehub to an Advent netbook).


----------



## willhub (12 May 2009)

So can you 100% confirm Eurosport Player is indeed capable of full screen?

Sorry for repeating to get a repeat sort of but I need to be 100% sure, don't fancy wasting £5/


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2009)

willhub said:


> So can you 100% confirm Eurosport Player is indeed capable of full screen?
> 
> Sorry for repeating to get a repeat sort of but I need to be 100% sure, don't fancy wasting £5/



I use Mozilla Firefox, and on my browser/player, there's an option to view full screen. On the netbook (because it's a widescreen display) this doesn't fill the screen (goes to full height, in 4:3 ratio) but yes, I can click the full screen option and get a large picture. Watched it whilst doing the washing up last night, as the standard size (embedded player) would have been too small to see from the sink.


----------



## willhub (12 May 2009)

I don't know if I should try it.

On the sample in IE8 I cant select full screen or any zoom.
And FF wont work even with plugin installed, that is probably because I'm running Windows 7 but I ain't downgrading to Vista.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2009)

Well, unless Eurosport give me a commission, I'll not try to convince you then ;-)


----------



## RabbitFood (12 May 2009)

well i dont get it on any of the links boo hoo gutted


----------



## yello (12 May 2009)

I'm getting coverage on http://www.justin.tv/ferrari_dragon2


----------



## RabbitFood (12 May 2009)

thanks but for whatever reason jsut dose not load


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 May 2009)

http://www.justin.tv/streampie

this one works…


----------



## RabbitFood (12 May 2009)

it must be my work comp oh well


----------



## zacklaws (12 May 2009)

Damm, watched "Giro" on Justin TV, then when it just finished discovered this website with universal/NBC tv, and found the picture was far superior. At least I saw the replays of the finish in better clarity with no stuttering.

http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/347

At least I'll see the presentation


----------



## willhub (13 May 2009)

So where can I watch todays stage? I want the English commentary though. I cant afford to pay for Eurosport UK, that is the price of some new brake blocks.


----------



## Big T (13 May 2009)

You can't afford £3.99 a month?

I know students are poor, but.....

Also, tell me where I can buy brake blocks for £3.99!


----------



## willhub (13 May 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-Pairs-8Pads...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Ok abit more than 4 quid, but I might have to buy some of those!, seem quite cheap..

Last time I ordered that many break pads from the same exact shop on eBay it was 105 pads for 15 quid, although they also came with the metal cartridges too.

I've got plenty of money assuming I get a job in the summer, I don't know if anyone will employ me though.


----------



## Dayvo (13 May 2009)

willhub said:


> So where can I watch todays stage? I want the English commentary though. I cant afford to pay for Eurosport UK, that is the price of some new brake blocks.



Vision here: http://www.gazzetta.it/speciali/dirette/giro/

Commentary here: http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/audioplayer.html

Enjoy


----------



## willhub (13 May 2009)

That does not work, only a white screen for me


----------



## montage (15 May 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Damm, watched "Giro" on Justin TV, then when it just finished discovered this website with universal/NBC tv, and found the picture was far superior. At least I saw the replays of the finish in better clarity with no stuttering.
> 
> http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/347
> 
> At least I'll see the presentation




"this programme is not available in your area"


DAMN


----------



## johnnyh (15 May 2009)

I have tried various streams, but finally gave in and paid for the Eurosport webplayer.


----------



## yello (15 May 2009)

I'm watching on www.justin.tv/ferrari_dragon2


----------



## zacklaws (15 May 2009)

montage said:


> "this programme is not available in your area"
> 
> 
> DAMN



Thats what I am getting today, and it was the best streaming TV of the Giro that I had.


----------



## montage (16 May 2009)

what time is stage 8 today?


----------



## Mortiroloboy (16 May 2009)

simongrant said:


> im sure when i checked listings the other day even eurosport only have highlights,but i have been wrong before.....once lol
> 
> I will be watching it on www.steephill.tv




Daily 'live' between 14.00- 16.45


----------

